# American Classic aluminum tubeless valves



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't remember seeing these covered, so here's a set on a scale.










Update: here's what it looks like on a NoTubes Alpine:


----------



## Jk_Alentejano (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, that would look cool on my bike, for some time i'de be asking myself about the existence o aluminium valves, here it is.
Where can i get it?


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Jk_Alentejano said:


> Wow, that would look cool on my bike, for some time i'de be asking myself about the existence o aluminium valves, here it is.
> Where can i get it?


I got mine from a bicycle-parts distributor since I work at a bike shop, but I see American Classic also has them in their small-parts store: http://www.amclassic.com/store/page10.html


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

that's brilliant! - thanks for posting + the link to purchase theM :thumbsup:

...just to compere here's one NoTubes Olympic valve & without collar


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice! Do they have removable cores?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Judging from the pictures, the core being a different color, I suspect the core is steel, and thusly removable.

EDIT - Plus the listing on the AC website states that they are removable.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

They don't seat right on my ztr 355 rims. The aluminum mushroom is flat on the bottom and pretty wide. Might work with some grinding and a rubber grommet., but not even close to workable out of the box.

Just a warning for those who want to try these.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

I will be getting them next Friday and putting them on my ZTR Alpine Rims laced with AC Disc hubs, hopefully they will work


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

kroe said:


> They don't seat right on my ztr 355 rims. The aluminum mushroom is flat on the bottom and pretty wide. Might work with some grinding and a rubber grommet., but not even close to workable out of the box.
> 
> Just a warning for those who want to try these.


WORD!

I tried these on my stans rim and it was a no go. That fat O ring is too huge and did not seat properly.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Would these work with Gorilla tape and a getto setup?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

pernfilman said:


> WORD!
> 
> I tried these on my stans rim and it was a no go. That fat O ring is too huge and did not seat properly.


What is the OD of that o-ring?


----------



## philvert (Nov 16, 2007)

You can find here different colors (red, black, gold, silver and blue) of valve for ZTR rims: http://www.jpracingbike1.com/www-jpracingbike1-com-english-bbQaaaaaa.asp


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What is the OD of that o-ring?


????????


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*duke alloy presta tubeless valves*



philvert said:


> You can find here different colors (red, black, gold, silver and blue) of valve for ZTR rims: https://www.jpracingbike1.com/www-jpracingbike1-com-english-bbQaaaaaa.asp


cheers for the link philvert :thumbsup:

...mine are here in record speed 


2x with purely custom black ano alloy valve collars


black ano valve


red ano valve


2x duke tubeless valves as standard with caps & steel collars

will be using them on DT XRC300 + XRC330 wheelset's - that don't work well with Stans Olympic valves + will see if they work with the a9c's Race 29 rims

best


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

Got mine installed, work fine with my ZTR Alpine Rims


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

Got mine installed the work awesome with my American Classic Wheels haha. 6.6gram valves seem right on a 1486gram wheelset.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What is the OD of that o-ring?


Ooops, I totally missed this question! I'll post an answer tomorrow.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mechBgon said:


> Ooops, I totally missed this question! I'll post an answer tomorrow.


I was feeling unloved all this time.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

The OD of the O-ring is 12mm. I haven't gotten around to trying these on my NoTubes Alpines yet. If the O-ring doesn't like the arched "valley" in the center of the rim bed, I guess I'd look for a significantly smaller O-ring, and possibly mill down the "mushroom." Hey, it'd be lighter, right?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mechBgon said:


> The OD of the O-ring is 12mm. I haven't gotten around to trying these on my NoTubes Alpines yet. If the O-ring doesn't like the arched "valley" in the center of the rim bed, I guess I'd look for a significantly smaller O-ring, and possibly mill down the "mushroom." Hey, it'd be lighter, right?


Muchas gracias!


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

de nada 

I finally had a look at the fit between the AC valve and my NoTubes Alpine rim (I've been using tubes). It doesn't look promising:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

mechBgon said:


> de nada
> 
> I finally had a look at the fit between the AC valve and my NoTubes Alpine rim (I've been using tubes). It doesn't look promising:]




prob no help at all but the Duke alloy tubeless valves (from jpracingbike1) work great on ZTR Race 29er rims - the wheels are maintaining pressure even better than they were with Stans Olympic valves - but that might also be down to fresh Slime Pro 


...the alloy valves are also working great on a set of DT Swiss XRC300 rims too :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mechBgon said:


> de nada
> 
> I finally had a look at the fit between the AC valve and my NoTubes Alpine rim (I've been using tubes). It doesn't look promising:


That sucks. Maybe if you put a smaller o-ring under it and tightened it down. Next time I have to take a tire off, I'm going to measure the inside of my rims. I think it will work on mine.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Or if I could find some sort of rubber cone, like the shape of the base of a NoTubes valve. Heck, or if NoTubes just started making their valves in aluminum... no wait, that's just CRAZY TALK 

Actually, I bet if I took a Silca pump-head washer, chucked it in my drill, and held it against the bench grinder, I could spin it down to a nice little dome-shaped thing. If I remember, I'll try that tomorrow at lunch. A full-sized one looks like this:


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

are the nice colored nuts included at the Duke valves?
thx


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fastback67 said:


> are the nice colored nuts included at the Duke valves?
> thx


Colored nuts? I think you got the wrong forum! lol


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

someone without stupid, but with a helpful hint ?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fastback67 said:


> someone without stupid, but with a helpful hint ?


Hey now, no need for that. I do hold a Mensa membership!

How about color your nuts with sharpie?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

fastback67 said:


> someone without stupid, but with a helpful hint ?


our Duke's came with rubbish steel collars that almost weighed as much as the valves (i posted a pic further up in this thread)

last time i looked Purely Custom were having a sale on their anodized alloy valve collars - here's a link

https://www.purelycustom.com/p-171-threaded-valve-stem-collar.aspx

best


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fastback67 said:


> someone without stupid, but with a helpful hint ?


If you could use Google, you would find Toronto Cycles for all your colored nut fetishes.


----------



## XMAN (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello,

The American Classic aluminium tubeless valves work with the ZTR Podium MMX without any modification. 60 miles and 3 days after installation the wheels are holding air just fine.
The No Tubes liquid seals it just fine.

And my LBS has the same configuration installed on is bike, for several month and is also OK.










Best.
X.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

UPDATE: While it looked very impossible the first time I tried, I gave mounting these on ZTR355 rims another shot. The o-ring squished and ovalized, but they sealed perfectly despite looking like they should leak.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

They work perfectly on my NoTubes Flow rims.


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

Broke both valves this week. I was putting air through my pump like usual and both bent and turned from valves into red springs. Just a word of warning, when pumping, keep them perpendicular to the rim not at an angle. Getting another set and installing them with my schwalbe TL ready tires.


----------

